# Please help me murder this big angry pimple on my cheek!!!



## ashk36 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ewww it's ugly. It's bright red. And it HURTS. It's one of those deep ones that's gonna take a while to go away, but tomorrow is new year's eve!! Any suggestions on how to kill this mean sonofabitch on my cheek? Or maybe make it less red? Or help shrink it a little? I'm afraid if I don't do something soon, it's gonna start talking to me, telling me to do bad things, like rub that leftover pizza on my face so he can have some new friends. I'm down to try pretty much anything. I usually use tea tree oil, but that stuff works best on the ones that already have a head, or have been popped. Icky icky. Please! KILL IT! KILL IT!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 30, 2009)

I doubt it will fully go away in a day, but you can probably help minimize the appearance of it. In your shoes I would not mess with it more than necessary, put ice on it occasionally to deal with the inflammation/swelling, tylenol for inflammation as well, and maybe a benzol peroxide mask so it can dry out. I know that when you go to the dermatologist they inject cortisone shots... maybe a cream with the steroid cortisone will help the swelling topically? 

I feel your pain... I worry about my skin the whole week that I have an event where there are so many extra pictures taken. Last year I got an evil angry pimple the night before my big birthday bash.

Otherwise, you can try to style your hair to take attention off of it or cover it completely.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream has been my lifesaver for those, it doesn't get rid of them completely in a day, but it helps a lot. It at least helps the pain and some of the size. HTH!


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, I know I won't be able to get rid of it in a day. This sucker plans to ring in 2010 with me, and will most likely attend my birthday party next month. I was thinking I might go get some hydrocortizone cream on the way home. A friend suggested witch hazel. I iced it down last night, but this thing doesn't wanna give an inch. It does, however, want to take over my whole cheek. I'm afraid it's gonna suffocate me in my sleep.


----------



## User38 (Dec 30, 2009)

Try some Drying lotion from MArio Badescu -- it works miracles on cystic pimples.

oh -- just noticed similar response... this system is slowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kragey (Dec 31, 2009)

A few of my friends use the Queen Helene mint julep masque as a spot treatment, and they say it works great. It's usually $4 or something like that at the drugstore.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with the others about the drying cream, and for the redness try Visine.  It works.


----------

